# kudos to mikes



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought i should post my Mikes Gun Shop experience .. 

a couple weeks ago (memorial day weekend) i went in there looking for a gun safe.. i was impressed by their selection.. but what sold me was when the salesman (phil?) said they would let me use their safe dolly if i wanted to pick it up myself.. since it was 650 lbs , that alone saved me the 250 or so delivery fee.. 

anyways i was impressed being a first time customer.. they helped me , my son inlaw and his brother tip it onto my trailer , loaned us the dolly with a promise to return it right away which we did.. the dolly itself weighs 80-100 lbs.. and made the job doable for 3 of us.. 

spent some time looking around and yeah some of their prices are pretty high on mags, etc.. but then again they have it where others dont.. 

just wanted to say they treated me pretty good, especially since they have never seen me in their store before..

rich


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I bought a Springfield XDM from Mikes about 3 years ago, great experience. Do not remember the name of the guy who helped me, but very knowledgeable, and told me the ins and outs of the gun. Would buy a gun from Mikes again. There are a lot of great small gun dealers in Pensacola, but for a large selection, and good prices Mikes is good place to support.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Phil Brown is the guys name very knowledgeable guy on guns also especially handguns!


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

I have bought several guns from Mikes and shopped their prices before purchase. I found if they were not the lowest they only got beat by a few dollars; wasn't enough to make me go anywhere else. I had a friend go to Bass Pro in Alabama because the gun was $20 cheaper but after he paid 10% sales tax he realized iit was not a good deal. Plus the guys at Mikes- Stan, Pat, Phil, etc. are good people to deal with. They are the first and only place I deal with.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey don't forget bull balls or big balls or yea bigbulls he is like the guy of all guys!!lmao


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Good to hear you had a positive experience, and congrats on the new furniture. You'll feel much more comfortable leaving home knowing your prized possessions are protected. What brand did you get?

Rick


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on Phil Brown and Mike's. I've bought four guns from him and sometimes just stop in to chat. He really helped me with my first purchase and didn't make this newbie feel dumb.:thumbsup:


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Rick

Got the winchester ranger series.. pretty happy with it.. removed the carpet underneath, bolted it down and put trim around it where it meets the walls.. not the biggest one but enough to hold my guns and my guitar ...

rich


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

reel_crazy said:


> Rick
> 
> Got the winchester ranger series.. pretty happy with it.. removed the carpet underneath, bolted it down and put trim around it where it meets the walls.. not the biggest one but enough to hold my guns and my guitar ...
> 
> rich


 
Excellent !!!

Rick


----------

